# Database Discussions > Sybase >  DBCC problem

## dazedandconfuse

I am about to inherit a huge database that has been having issues with the length of time/impact of running a full dbcc.  

Is there somewhere I could find a script that would chop the dbcc's down and run them all over the course of the working week ?  I'm not going to have the time to hand craft one myself.

----------

